# Free Light Head Set Spacers and cheap filler bolts



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay this is off the wall but I truly believe in it. Back in College when I could not afford anything except the used pile at the bike shop I worked at I found a headset spacer that was lighter than any carbon head set spacer. 
On TT or aero clip ons made by profile there is a spacer for the packaging. This has a yellow dot in the center. Cut this flat at the height you need. I don't recall the weight off hand however I remember it was substantially lighter than any other spacers made of carbon that I could find. 
Also for those spare bottle cage bolts. Nylon screws from Home Depot can be cut down to about 3 threads and also are increadably light for about 2$. 
Just a couple little tricks from the BFB and Team Sandbag 

www.teamsandbag.com


----------

